# Glycerin Method Q's & Citric Acid



## egirlxx7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the glycerin method (benefits) just cutting down on trace time,?? because I recall reading that you do not need to neutralize if using the glycerine method.... but how many are still neutralizing their LS when using the glycerine method.?? and when using this method, are you still sequestering your soap?

Also the Failor book talks about making the citric acid solution of 2oz citric acid dissolved into 8oz of boiled water, but I have only seen about adding it to soap paste and not the diluted stock, perhaps there is something I missed... but I am inquiring about adding the citric acid solution usage PP diluted soap stock. and am I just testing with a PH meter to determine that it is neutralized?


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

I have never had to neutralize my LS made with the glycerin method.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

I cn't be of any input here because I don't know what the glycerin method is. What is it?


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

You use glycerin as the liquid instead of water. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g&index=35[/ame]


----------



## egirlxx7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well fear of the unknown....

I purchased a PH meter a couple weeks ago, was a bit nervous when I read I had to calibrate it, I did just now, it wasn't hard. If the results are correct the pH of my soap shows at 10.5 so it seems to fall within range.

I was mostly using water in my lye solution, and just thickening with borax, thus skipping the neutralizing process. This time I was trying something new and was just hoping to be on point.  

I superfatted with castor oil, but the soap still seems a bit off. Should I be aiming for a lower PH? Or will letting it sit allow for the PH to drop on it own a bit more?


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

I use Phenolphthalein liquid to test my soap paste made with glycerin.  After the cook, you just smear a little paste on a paper towel and put a drop of the Phenol P on the paste.  If the solution  turns the paste pink cook a little longer.  Test again and if it still turns pink, turn off the crockpot and let the paste set until the solution doesn't turn it pink.


----------



## egirlxx7 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes, this is what I have normally done, I only purchased the meter, thinking i may need it if i am going to use citric acid when nutralizing in future batches... and not using glycerin, I wanted to know exactly what my batches were reading at once they were neutralized with borax or citric acid


----------



## Dorado (Mar 27, 2013)

I have now made ​​GLS 9 times, none of them are neutralized,
the last one I made on Sunday, coco and canola, ended up at PH 6.5.
I used BB's calculator


----------



## egirlxx7 (Mar 27, 2013)

perhaps calculators and oils is what can determine the ph as well.
I used the SBM calculator


----------



## Dorado (Mar 27, 2013)

I prefer SBM's calculator for GLS, but it's easier for me to use BB's because I count in grams.

 I have used the exact same recipe with 2 different kinds of oils,
 With Virgin canola PH 9, with cold-pressed extra virgin canola PH 6.5,
 so yes, I firmly believe the oils are essential for PH value.


----------



## egirlxx7 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, playing with this PH meter, I tested the soap again today and as of a couple hours ago  it is at 9.6 (down from 10.5) so I am guessing its just doing its thing and settling in.


----------

